# 11 year-old girl shoots two home intruders



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Liberty Post - 5-2-07 -- Two illegal aliens, Ralphel Resindez, 23, and Enrico Garza, 26, probably believed they would easily overpower a home alone eleven year old Patricia Harrington after her father had left their two story home.

It seems the two crooks never learned two things: they were in Montana , and Patricia had been a clay shooting champion since she was nine. Patricia was in her upstairs bedroom when the two men broke through the front door of the house. She quickly ran to her fathers room and grabbed his 12 gauge Mossberg 500 shotgun.

Resindez was the first to get up to the second floor only to be the first to catch a near point blank blast of buck shot from the girl's knee crouch aim. He suffered fatal wounds to his abdomen and genitals. When Garza ran to the foot of the stairs, he took a blast to the left shoulder and staggered out into the street where he bled to death before medical help could arrive.

It was found out later that Resindez was armed with a stolen .45 caliber handgun he took from another home invasion robbery. The victim, 50 year old David Burien, was not so lucky as he died from stab wounds to the chest.

Patricia staved off a robbery and potential rape because her parents taught her how to use a gun. Her parents just didn't hide a gun in the house and not educate her on the power that a firearm provides. Ignorance can be deadly, but fortunately for this Montana family, knowledge was power.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Now thats what I am talking about!! Good on her and her parents for teaching her right!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Good for the parents to teach her the correct way to use a firearm


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

You go girl...Dad never kept guns locked up or hidden from me, and Iam doing the same thing with my son...


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

That away Girl.. a Ribbon Shot.. Perfect Score.

That Massbreg 500 is a real nice pump shot gun that has a great patern. That's what I taught my Son and Daughter to shoot as welll.. I just sold it this year.. Looks like I should have keep it. :thumb:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm sure this was a very tramatic experience for this young lady. But she did right as far as I am concered. Should be some sort of award for her.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Not true.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Damn you snopes!  :lol:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

SNOPES SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And yes I meant to sshout.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am happy for her anyhow! 8)


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

She killed two people and everybody is happy about it? I guess I don't understand.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

no one killed anything.

It's an urban legend, like pixies, the easter bunny and eskimoes.


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

njsimonson said:


> no one killed anything.
> 
> It's an urban legend, like pixies, the easter bunny and eskimoes.


Who said pixies aren't real?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)




----------

